# How to tell a goat is pregnant? **UPDATED NEW PICS!!**



## Erica Lee (Sep 11, 2012)

How can you tell a goat is pregnant? 

Here is my story.... 
I bought 2 goats Baby (will be 3 in December) Supposed to be pygmy and her daughter Minnie 6 month old 1/2 Pygmy and Dad was 1/2 Boar 1/2 Nubian. When I got them I was told Baby produced milk and that would not be an issue, I even watched her milk her and tasted it. I was also told there was a small change Baby was pregnant, I was told a billy got to her when Minnie was a month old (would be the month of March) 

Well now that they are home, Baby's production is pretty much none, I get 2oz a day, if that. So I contacted the seller who asked for them not to be bread and asked if she had an issue with me mating one or both of the girls (not at the same time) and she asked several times and ways was I sure sure Baby is not pregnant and there is a change Minnie could be too... So now I know she was not upfront, cause if that billy got to them just the one time when Minnie was only a month old and still with her twin brother why would she say that Minnie could be pregnant... There must have been more exposures that she did not tell me about.... AND now I found out she had 16 at one time cause they kept breeding she was down to 6 when I bought the girls... Baby has kid 3 times and she is not yet 3. 


Any help as to how I can determine, I can take pics, do whatever... I know I can do the blood testing, I want to avoid that if I can.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 12, 2012)

Try posting some pics,  but on a doe that has kidded a couple times already it can be a little later before you can tell if she is pregnant by just looking at her. You would start seeing a filling of the udder by around 10 weeks before she is due, but since she is milking that would be pointless.  Their vulva should look different when they are pregnant, It gets puffier and the wrinkled skin between the vulva and the tail head will fill in and be more smooth looking. That is really the best way to tell. But not all goats get as pufffy looking as others.   the younger one should be easier to tell, since she has never been pregnant, she would start to have thickening or swelling teats and a small udder developing at about 10 weeks before she kids, Belly may be more obvious, since she wont have as big a belly as the older one.


----------



## Erica Lee (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks! Well since milking didn't go well this morning (thanks to a hunters gun shot that ended with a hoof in my jar) I spend time touching her, feeling her... I if I gave a gentle push I got what I think was a push back. With my soft touches I heard a lot of liquid movement, it was weird... but I *think* I felt moving. Anyway on with the pictures 

Here is Baby(will be 3 in December has kid a singleton and 2 sets of twins) 



















And here Is Minnie Born February 28th never kid





<a href="http://s51.photobucket.com/albums/f381/TheWrecker39/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_2717.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f381/TheWrecker39/IMG_2717.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>











Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Lorrie77 (Sep 12, 2012)

Just a guess, but I think not pregnant on the first one, and possibly pregnant on the second one. But what do I know, I have been thinking my doe was going to kid any day now for the past 4 months


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm guessing not pregnant on both. They both have the same private part shape. Looks just like my open doe.


----------



## Erica Lee (Sep 12, 2012)

I just really wish she was upfront. Not knowing is killing me


----------



## elevan (Sep 12, 2012)

Watch for signs of estrus / heat from them indicating that they aren't bred.

A blood test will tell you for sure.

And a kid popping out will be 100% verification


----------



## Erica Lee (Sep 20, 2012)

Minnie










Here is Baby.... I SWEAR I feel moment in there but I just must be crazy! and her milk production went to pretty much nothing


----------



## Erica Lee (Oct 12, 2012)

Here are some pics from today.... Anyone have Any idea? Playing the waiting game is getting old! Baby REALLY looks like it to me.... anyone have an open doe look like this?!?!?!? 


(Baby on Left Minnie on Right)





Baby





Minnie





Minnie


----------



## Nathan Sampson (Oct 13, 2012)

I think that Baby is pregnant  but not Minnie.  Also it is not uncommon for a goat to have 3 kiddings in 2 yrs.


----------



## Erica Lee (Oct 13, 2012)

Nathan Sampson said:
			
		

> I think that Baby is pregnant  but not Minnie.  Also it is not uncommon for a goat to have 3 kiddings in 2 yrs.


Thank you  I agree, but some days I go back and forth, today hardly a belly on Baby! So darn confusing! I guess just time will tell huh... Gues I will just wait  It is just seem like it is taking forver, LOL! 

I am away with them be cared for by my neighbor for 1 week at the end of the month.... I just hope she isn't that far along to kid while I am not here!


----------



## Nathan Sampson (Oct 13, 2012)

When do you think she was breed what days or what not?


----------



## Erica Lee (Oct 13, 2012)

Nathan Sampson said:
			
		

> When do you think she was breed what days or what not?


I have No idea, at first she told me a month after Minnie was born a buck got to Baby (That would be April) BUT then once I got them home I was told the BOTH could be pregnant... then she messaged me and asked me now on 2 different occasions if I think they might be... So for all I know is they were running with a buck for who knows when or how long... I got them on Labor day weekend, so as far as I am concerned it could be 6 months from then before I will know for sure

I am so ok if they are, I want to milk them... Baby is still making some, not much maybe 2 oz a day if that but Minnie is still nursing (she was born 2/28/12) and steals what little Baby still makes.


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Nov 7, 2012)

Great pics.  Any news?


----------



## Erica Lee (Nov 7, 2012)

Nothing yet.... Baby's belly feels ROCK hard and I think I see some blood coming from her vagina but nothing..... She isn't getting bigger, I have seen pictures of her with twins and she gets HUGE... Minnie just looks like a fat goat, LOL... plus she put on her winter coat... I will grab some pics of them now.


----------



## Erica Lee (Nov 7, 2012)

Baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and here is Minnie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I think Minnie is just a chubby goat, I swear Baby is pregnant, her tummy is ROCK ROCK hard


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Nov 7, 2012)

Udders are much more useful than aerial views. It's almost impossible to tell from belly photos whether it is a big rumen or a belly full of kids. Track udder progress and you'll know if she is bred and when to be on the lookout for kids.


----------



## Erica Lee (Nov 7, 2012)

She has an udder and produces milk.... will it change further?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 8, 2012)

I havn't commented, because I really am not sure, but based on some photos you previously posted of the udder and girl part areas, I am leaning towards both of them being bred. But that was just my first impression. I would like more pictures of the backside, or as I call it the business area. The young doe will be easiest to tell, since she has never had an udder. But the doe in milk will be much harder, you would want to be lookig for continued increase around the girth and her vulva looking puffy and loose.  

I almost think I see puffy vulvas in both the girls in the previously posted pictures, but since they aren't my goats, I don't no what is normal looking for them.


----------



## Erica Lee (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you... I FINALLY got a straight answer from the old owner.... They sold their bucks on June 14th... So that was the last day they were in contact with them... That would put a due date at next week if they were in fact bred. BUT they also had a fixing of one boy not take and he was still 1/2 intact until July 15th... So I guess I only have 1 more month to wait to find out


----------



## Erica Lee (Nov 8, 2012)

I snapped this of Baby today.


----------



## GLENMAR (Nov 8, 2012)

That's a close up.


----------



## Erica Lee (Nov 8, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> That's a close up.


HAHAH


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 8, 2012)

LoL  Very close up.  
But to me she looks NOT pregnant in that picture.  Not sure which one it is.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Erica Lee (Nov 8, 2012)

New camera and a unhappy goat I jsut started clicking this was the onyl not blurry one, LOL... Maybe they aren't then... this is Baby the one I was sure is... just another month to wait then she will be 6 months free of being near any boys!


----------

